# Hibernating Horsefield Tortoise



## TishTash (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi ive just become a newbie with a 4 year old horsefield tortoise called Norman :2thumb:

i feel like my head is gettin smashed by all the different things bout hibernating so i was just wonderin if you could just help me out please before my head explodes :lol2: ? 

Thank You xx


----------



## tadgirl (Aug 19, 2009)

*hibinating*

hi if you dont want to hibinate him then dont alot of people just keep there tortoises awake in winter , if you keep them warm and have a uvb lamp then he wont go sleep to hibinate, half of my tortoises hibinate but some of them dont


----------



## TishTash (Jul 21, 2010)

Awww thanks theres just so much information out there and its like arghhh haha.... 

ive wanted a tortoise for ages and so happy i got one ... 

so how many do you have then ? Plus do you have any other ideas of what i could grow for him to munch on ? sorry to peck you head lol xx


----------

